# Definitions: Features of Konosuke new product lines



## Cyrilix (Feb 23, 2019)

Konosuke has many current product lines. I would like to create a thread that authoritatively lists the differences between them. As a Konosuke newbie, I don't know enough about these product lines to inform buying decisions, so I seek help to get this compiled!

Konosuke Fujiyama FM
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka
* Sharpener: Unknown
* Grind: full convex

Konosuke Fujiyama FT
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Blacksmith: Yoshikazu Tanaka

Konosuke MM
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Blacksmith: Mizuki Mori
* Blue #2, soft iron clad or Ginsan, stainless clad

Konosuke Keiai T1
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* White #1, soft stainless clad

Konosuke Keiai NT
* Stainless, C 1-1.3%, high V, high Cr

Konosuke Sanjo YS
* Produced: Sanjo, Niigata
* Maker: Yoshikane
* Semi-stainless, stainless clad, HRC 63-64

Konosuke HD2
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Semi-stainless, monosteel, HRC 61

Konosuke GS+
* Semi-stainless, stainless clad, HRC 61-62

Konosuke Ginsan

Konosuke Swedish Stainless
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Fine-grained Swedish stainless, monosteel, HRC 60-61
* Laser cut

Konosuke VG10 Damascus
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Blacksmith: Shiraki
* VG-10, stainless Damascus clad

Konosuke MB
* Produced: Sanjo, Niigata
* Blacksmith: Mutsumi Hinoura
* White #2, stainless clad, HRC 63-64

Konosuke YM
* Produced: Sakai, Osaka
* Blacksmith: Son of Yoshikazu Tanaka
* White #2, soft iron clad


----------



## refcast (Feb 23, 2019)

Categorize into forged (sakai, sanjo), stamped. That's the main category. I don't really wanna do it myself, but that's it basically.


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 23, 2019)

refcast said:


> Categorize into forged (sakai, sanjo), stamped. That's the main category. I don't really wanna do it myself, but that's it basically.


Any information that is provided here, I will update the first post so that it reflects what we know. I'm not sure which knives are made in which regions but I'll see if I can pull some information off of Tosho. I don't know which ones are stamped or forged.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> Konosuke has many current product lines...



try reading the webpage of authorized distributor


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 23, 2019)

My good buddy @inhuman sent this to me as I had the same question. Closest thing I’ve seen to a sensible breakdown of the konosuke mystique. (Thanks inhuman[emoji12]). 

“Fujiyama : Y. Tanaka forged. Anything before last year was sharpened by morihiro . These are the old stock ones . All we’re wide bevel except for the white series , which had a faux shinogi 

Fujiyama FM: debuted in 2018 , after a 2 year hiatus from making them . The sharpener is Morihiro apprentice. Smith still Y. Tanaka. These feature a nice convex grind from edge to spine . 

Fujiyama FT: these just came out. Tanaka forged. Sharpener unknown . Profile and grind similar to hd2. Utilize some crazy technique on the clad.”

Sanjo is a collab between Mutsumi Hinoura & konos, and don’t quote me, but it just looks like a ajikitaya blade with konos shoes & coat. 

That’s about all I got, and I’m sure inhuman will come and teach us all konosuke karate any minute now.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 23, 2019)

If you want to know and understand fujis, go back in the archives and read about how they started, how they build their rep. Seek out and old one in good shape and compare that to one today. I’m biased and was an old school fan.


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 23, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> If you want to know and understand fujis, go back in the archives and read about how they started, how they build their rep. Seek out and old one in good shape and compare that to one today. I’m biased and was an old school fan.


My goal here is mainly to create an objective resource for new buyers of retail Konosuke blades. I don't include previous product lines because those would typically be available through BST. I just want to help people (including myself) that would like to try something new from Konosuke and arm them with as much information as possible.


----------



## PC315 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks, I had the same questions myself as a newbie...


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 23, 2019)

Turbos blue 1 old school badass! Old warrior.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 23, 2019)

Probably worth linking this thread, since the question is inevitable "what is a wide bevel and is it better (or not)"

Research for future purchase - Wide bevel
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...future-purchase-wide-bevel.40553/#post-599308


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 23, 2019)

This is what I've got so far from my first round of information collecting. I didn't seem to find much on the Konosuke Ginsan which leads me to believe it may be the same as the Konosuke MM Ginsan. I would appreciate if any more knowledgeable members could please contribute information (or corrections) if necessary.

Bernal Cutlery claims the GS+ is using SLD. I don't know if anyone else is claiming this.


----------



## pd7077 (Feb 23, 2019)

The Fujiyama FM were not finished by Morihiro, they were finished by Mizuki Mori. She is also the smith and sharpener for the MM line. This info is from what Kosuke posted on the other forum. 

The YS line is supposedly done by Yoshimitsu. I haven’t seen any concrete confirmation about that so do with that what you will.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2019)

pd7077 said:


> She


For real? Morihiro's daughter?


----------



## pd7077 (Feb 23, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> For real?



Yup. She. You can even check the Konosuke website. They have a bio page about her.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Impressive. First I've heard of a female involved in key aspects of Japanese blade manufacture. I know of at least one in the USA.


----------



## Omega (Feb 23, 2019)

Hold up. 

The FMs are NOT sharpened by Mizuki Mori. That's the Blacksmith for the new MM line.
In the article you're referencing, it says she was at the office learning about engraving, handle attaching, some aspects of sharpening to further her knowledge of the process. She is Not the sharpener of the FMs

The FM sharpener is not and has not been disclosed.


Additionally, the YS are not Yoshimitsu. On Tosho they were listed as Yoshikane. Very different dudes.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2019)

I think Kosuke gave the initial 'M' for the new sharpener. I need to double check the thread to confirm. Could be another 'M' though. 

Omega how can you be so sure? Do you know but sworn to secrecy?


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 23, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> I think Kosuke gave the initial 'M' for the new sharpener. I need to double check the thread to confirm. Could be another 'M' though.
> 
> Omega how can you be so sure? Do you know but sworn to secrecy?



Sharpeners and blacksmiths are not the same people--generally speaking--in Sakai where Y. Tanaka and Morihiro work.
The MM is definitely associated with the woman blacksmith, that part is pretty clear from Kosuke's comments in the other thread.


----------



## pd7077 (Feb 23, 2019)

Omega said:


> Hold up.
> 
> The FMs are NOT sharpened by Mizuki Mori. That's the Blacksmith for the new MM line.
> In the article you're referencing, it says she was at the office learning about engraving, handle attaching, some aspects of sharpening to further her knowledge of the process. She is Not the sharpener of the FMs
> ...



I defer to Omega on both counts. I did mean to say Yoshikane, but my fingers didn’t cooperate when I was typing. I’ll blame my other error on my poor reading comprehension.


----------



## Omega (Feb 23, 2019)

@Corradobrit Yes. I know the details but can't say. 

@HRC Yes, the MMs are Forged by her. This was detailed in both the Konosuke update thread, and referred to in a news article Konosuke published

For those interested, it can be read here: http://www.konosuke-sakai.com/wp/?p=611

@pd7077 No worries man! That came across as more aggressive than I intended to be- it was so long ago the MMs were discussed, I can totally understand just mis-remembering.


----------



## Gregmega (Feb 23, 2019)

Just a thought here- for me anyway, it would be waaaaay more useful to know construction/steel/grind/etc. than who did the work. Like what’s the actual physical difference between the lot.

I know that Jon has said as much during his last q&a that Sakai operates with so many different specialists touching each aspect of the knives and often under different roofs that’s it’s difficult to even track down. So the mystique continues...


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 23, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Just a thought here- for me anyway, it would be waaaaay more useful to know construction/steel/grind/etc. than who did the work. Like what’s the actual physical difference between the lot.
> 
> I know that Jon has said as much during his last q&a that Sakai operates with so many different specialists touching each aspect of the knives and often under different roofs that’s it’s difficult to even track down. So the mystique continues...


I think that's a great idea, however, I only know two types of grind classifications: fully convex or wide-bevel. What might be easier is if choil shots were posted instead, for the standard 240mm gyuto. I'm not sure if it would be fine to grab these pictures from external sources.

Also, I've just updated the info with the discussion above. @Omega you mentioned in another thread that GS+ is hardened to 63 HRC. Do you know if bernal's claim that it's SLD is true?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 23, 2019)

I only have a Fujiyama FM 240 W#1, Tanaka forged, new mystery sharpener. Convex grind. Kosuke says HRC~64


----------



## Midsummer (Feb 24, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> My good buddy @inhuman sent this to me as I had the same question. Closest thing I’ve seen to a sensible breakdown of the konosuke mystique. (Thanks inhuman[emoji12]).
> 
> Sanjo is a collab between Mutsumi Hinoura & konos, and don’t quote me, but it just looks like a ajikitaya blade with konos shoes & coat.



The cladding on the ajikitaya is reactive carbon cladding but the MB has stainless cladding. The KU finish is much smoother on the MB.

FWIW, Geometries seem different, but then again I am comparing a 210 ajikitaya to a 240 MB. The 210 is taller at the heel (50 vs 48 mm). The ajikitaya has more belly. Both have a blade road of about 14- 15 mm. The ajikitaya feels more balanced, the MB more blade heavy.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Feb 24, 2019)

Choil on FT white #2


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 24, 2019)

ThaFurnace said:


> Choil on FT white #2


Looks like a laser


----------



## dmonterisi (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm a bit curious about the most recent w1 FM that was sold by CKTG. I purchased one in 210. I also purchased a 240 w2 FT from Bernal. I also own a B2 FM 240. Comparing the 3, the new w1 210 "feels" much more like the FT in grind than the FM 240 i have. it has an extremely thin top line. It is disproportionately thinner than the B2 FM 240. I know it would naturally be thinner but it is so much thinner that it almost doesn't feel like the same line of knives. It is much more laser-y than the B2 240. It weighs only 136 grams with an ebony handle. It does have the same multi-faceted finishing on the spine/choil as the B2. The FT has a rounded spine and choil, not the same. So, the W1 shares that aspect of the finishing process for sure with the B2 FM, but the grind feels closer to the FT. Wondering if the sharpener on those new recently released FMs is different from the prior FMs or maybe i just got one that varies a bit from the line's spec?


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 25, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> I think that's a great idea, however, I only know two types of grind classifications: fully convex or wide-bevel. What might be easier is if choil shots were posted instead, for the standard 240mm gyuto. I'm not sure if it would be fine to grab these pictures from external sources.
> 
> Also, I've just updated the info with the discussion above. @Omega you mentioned in another thread that GS+ is hardened to 63 HRC. Do you know if bernal's claim that it's SLD is true?



This is perhaps a slightly naive simplification. I am nowhere near as well versed as others here in Konos but I’ve experience a wide gamut of grinds with them. 

The MB is probably the closest to an actual wide bevel. In that it’s relative flat from the shinogi down to the edge. 









The Togo reigou is Tanaka/morihiro Fujiyama and is slightly concave with a much higher grind






I forget which line this one is but it’s a convex needle. 










The new white 2 whatever the letter is, perhaps FM is beatifully thin and convex at the same time:











HD2 grind feels a little effete


----------



## Omega (Feb 25, 2019)

@Badger- the unknown is the HM “Cloudy” B2


As for the GS+, I’ve never inquired about them past HRC


----------



## gotmail1414 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have been curious about Kono's for some time, but a bit overwhelmed at all the options. This thread is great - thank you very much!


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 25, 2019)

For anyone posting grind pictures, please, before any picture, list out what the specific product line the picture is for (based on the list I generated in the first post). I'm a Konosuke initiate so I don't know how to infer exactly which line it is if you don't mention a two-letter character code. 

At some point, I'll want to collect all of those pictures (if they're clear), into the first post.

Something like this would be nice:



Cyrilix said:


> Konosuke Fujiyama FM
> 
> (Insert choil shot here)


----------



## Jon-cal (Feb 25, 2019)

dmonterisi said:


> I'm a bit curious about the most recent w1 FM that was sold by CKTG. I purchased one in 210. I also purchased a 240 w2 FT from Bernal. I also own a B2 FM 240. Comparing the 3, the new w1 210 "feels" much more like the FT in grind than the FM 240 i have. it has an extremely thin top line. It is disproportionately thinner than the B2 FM 240. I know it would naturally be thinner but it is so much thinner that it almost doesn't feel like the same line of knives. It is much more laser-y than the B2 240. It weighs only 136 grams with an ebony handle. It does have the same multi-faceted finishing on the spine/choil as the B2. The FT has a rounded spine and choil, not the same. So, the W1 shares that aspect of the finishing process for sure with the B2 FM, but the grind feels closer to the FT. Wondering if the sharpener on those new recently released FMs is different from the prior FMs or maybe i just got one that varies a bit from the line's spec?



My W1 FM 270 I recently purchased from CKTG is certainly thinner than the B2 FM 240 I got last summer. I wouldn’t go so far as to say it feels like a different line, but there’s certainly a difference between my two.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 25, 2019)

Konosuke Fujiyama FM B#2






Konosuke B#2 MM


----------



## YG420 (Feb 25, 2019)

Badgertooth said:


> This is perhaps a slightly naive simplification. I am nowhere near as well versed as others here in Konos but I’ve experience a wide gamut of grinds with them.
> 
> The MB is probably the closest to an actual wide bevel. In that it’s relative flat from the shinogi down to the edge.
> 
> ...


Hearteyes @ the togo


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 25, 2019)

Badgertooth said:


> The new white 2 whatever the letter is, perhaps FM is beatifully thin and convex at the same time:



There was a recent batch of white FMs but I thought they were all wh1?

Kono seems to be sending variations every-which-way...hard to keep track


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 25, 2019)

What is a Togo reigou? Is this a new Konosuke product line?


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 25, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> What is a Togo reigou? Is this a new Konosuke product line?


Aghhhhhh, a true Fuji. Before the cookie cutter days!


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 25, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Aghhhhhh, a true Fuji. Before the cookie cutter days!



Kono's have always been souless cookie cutter knives.


----------



## Omega (Feb 25, 2019)

The 'Togo Reigo' are a limited release. Its the traditional Fujiyama design, but with a very rare, very difficult to work with Vintage carbon steel.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Omega said:


> The 'Togo Reigo' are a limited release. Its the traditional Fujiyama design, but with a very rare, very difficult to work with Vintage carbon steel.


Curious what makes it difficult to work with? Several makers are using vintage carbon steel from old wagon wheels, saw blades, car springs etc.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Feb 25, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Curious what makes it difficult to work with? Several makers are using vintage carbon steel from old wagon wheels, saw blades, car springs etc.


Ha ha! Looking forward to this answer!


----------



## Wdestate (Feb 25, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Curious what makes it difficult to work with? Several makers are using vintage carbon steel from old wagon wheels, saw blades, car springs etc.


Because it makes a much better sales pitch when you say rare and only few can work with it!


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 25, 2019)

Rumor has it togo regio is a form of primitive tool steel, 
not a form of simple carbon steel a-la- misono "sweedish" steel 
(which, apparently, is 1095).

https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/togo-reigo-steel.1357539/



> I found one source that put the chemical composition very similar to F2, I'm not sure. Talked to a prep chef today that said it cuts about like blue #1.
> 
> Hoss



Note that f2 is not a trivial carbon alloy, it has W = 3.5% (tungsten)

If any of this is true, it would argue that its less predictable for a blacksmith 
than simple "vintage" carbons like leaf-springs...

http://www.zknives.com/knives/steels/f2.shtml


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 25, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Rumor has it togo regio is a form of primitive tool steel,
> not a form of simple carbon steel a-la- misono "sweedish" steel
> (which, apparently, is 1095).
> 
> ...


Love S. Apelts commentary.


----------



## Omega (Feb 25, 2019)

In speaking with a couple blacksmiths on this, it sounds like a few things separate it from other Hitachi steels-

For one, its a very pure steel. They would compare it to Tamahagane... which was interesting to hear, because I always thought of traditional tamahagane as a dirty process... but that was my own ignorance.

It has a decently high carbon content- 1.5-1.6. 

So, think of it like this- pure (or purer) than White 1, with more carbon content. Hitachi labels their white 1 as being 1.25-1.35.. and that's the highest carbon content for their whites.

Additionally, it has a very very narrow temperature for forging and quenching... This is what makes it difficult to forge. You can of course forge outside this range, but you'll get a worse product for it. From what I understand, ESPECIALLY quenching can be a real problem- its very prone to issues during that process, if not forged really, really well. 


Is it actually rare?
Well... Yeah.
And it has a lot of history to it.
Togo Reigo came about when the Japanese were looking for replacements for Tamahagane. So indeed it was first used as a kind of tool steel, as they were looking to transition away from the incredibly labor intensive Tamahagane for things that didn't need a beautiful hada.

So.. Getting Togo Reigo in a blade is like getting high performance steel with history. 

Considering how much people pay for Tamahagane, I think an increased price point for a rare, history laden steel, that is difficult to forge properly and provides a fantastic end product is worth a bit more.


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 26, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> There was a recent batch of white FMs but I thought they were all wh1?
> 
> Kono seems to be sending variations every-which-way...hard to keep track



You are in fact 100% correct, it is white 1


----------



## Benuser (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone knowing what the 'fine grained Swedish stainless' is? 
Quite often, Sandvik's 19C27 / Uddeholm's AEB-H is simply referred to as 'Swedish stainless', but that one isn't 'fine grained' at all.


----------



## Cyrilix (Feb 26, 2019)

Benuser said:


> Anyone knowing what the 'fine grained Swedish stainless' is?
> Quite often, Sandvik's 19C27 / Uddeholm's AEB-H is simply referred to as 'Swedish stainless', but that one isn't 'fine grained' at all.



If I had to hazard a guess it would be 13c26/AEB-L. After all, that is one of the kings of fine grained Swedish. 19c27 still has large carbides.


----------



## ploono (Jul 17, 2019)

Cyrilix said:


> ...
> Konosuke Keiai T1
> * Produced: Sakai, Osaka
> * White #1, soft stainless clad
> ...



Regarding Konosuke Keiai T1, rather than "soft stainless clad" it should be: * White #1, soft iron clad with kurouchi finish

Also, do you have confirmation that it was produced in "Sakai, Osaka"? I suspect it was not. The Keiai T1 is not in the Sakai section of the Konosuke website. I asked where it was made on the Konosuke contact form a while ago but they have not replied. Also The Keiai page on the Konosuke site says this which makes me think the knives might not be from a typical knife making region - but I could be wrong:

"Keiai

There are several places of knife industry in Japan.
The number of blacksmith is getting fewer and fewer but still many craftsmans are making good knives.

With seeing them, we found more and more knives which we want to show to the people even though the image is slightly different from Konosuke.

Those includes lower priced one compared to the quality or some processes are done by
mas-production machines.
We also want to encourage such a kind of unidentified workmans who has a good skill,
then we launched new brand “Keiai”."


Konosuke Keiai T1 210mm Gyuto








Note that that is my own Konosuke Keiai T1. It is remarkably thin near the edge. From the pictures I have seen online of the Konosuke Keiai T1, I think there is quite wide variation in the grind and profile of these knives so I would not take the image above as representative of all Keiai T1. My one seems to have a less curved profile and is evenly and very thinly ground and sharpened. It is quite different from the one on the Steve Gamache quick look video. It was much thinner near the edge than the Konosuke HD2 and GS+ knives (and any other knives frankly) in the shop I bought it from.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 17, 2019)

The newest 240mm B2 Fujiyama Gyuto w/Shinogi sharpened by Morihiro. Released in May of this year.


----------



## Cyrilix (Jul 17, 2019)

ploono said:


> Regarding Konosuke Keiai T1, rather than "soft stainless clad" it should be: * White #1, soft iron clad with kurouchi finish
> 
> Also, do you have confirmation that it was produced in "Sakai, Osaka"? I suspect it was not. The Keiai T1 is not in the Sakai section of the Konosuke website. I asked where it was made on the Konosuke contact form a while ago but they have not replied. Also The Keiai page on the Konosuke site says this which makes me think the knives might not be from a typical knife making region - but I could be wrong:
> 
> ...



I would've wanted to continue updating the information, but the first post is now locked. The next step would be to take all of this information, and make a new post with updates, corrections, and all of the original pictures.


----------

